
Leakage-Resilient Client-Side Deduplication of Encrypted Data in Cloud Storage [pdf] - tosh
https://eprint.iacr.org/2011/538.pdf
======
hlieberman
This paper is interesting, but I think it's important to note that this is
covering one particular problem that is somewhat different than what most
users of cloud backups are looking for: client side, encrypted de-duplication
of files ACROSS CLIENTS. That is, that you want to de-duplicate A,B's files
without being able to reveal to A, B, or a honest-but-curious hosting provider
that there is a duplication of content.

Most backup schemes only care about de-duplication within the context of a
single user; that is, A's files are de-duplicated between backups only against
A's files, and even if B uploads an identical file, it is stored twice on the
provider's servers.

